

Spotify says hello to the iPod - daveman692
https://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2011/05/04/spotify-says-hello-to-the-ipod/

======
gustaf
I've used Spotify since fall of 2008. It's hands down the most amazing music
service out there. Everyone that have I've showed it to pretty much fell in
love with it.

Until today Spotify's mobile apps have only been available to premium subs.
With this you can throw out iTunes and sync with your iPhone, Android etc.
Sync over Wi-fi and playlist management is way simpler than iTunes.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Do they have a web version, though? I'd much rather not have to download a
client.

~~~
socksy
It's a peer to peer program, storing local copies of songs (in an obsfucated
format you can't access), so it really needs some kind of local presence.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Why not File API with fallback to Flash?

------
balac
What's interesting is that now the mobile apps are available for free users,
I'm sorry to say that they are going to lose I little of my money as this was
my primary reason for paying for spotify.

~~~
ThomPete
I know this is your choice. But seriously.

Why not pay for such a great service? Why quible over such a low price?

You might be different than most people. But paying 20USD for a couple of
bears and drinks is nothing yet when it comes to pay for music ad libitum
people suddenly become very aware of their money.

I am not casting any blame, just interested in why people rationalize like
that.

~~~
qq66
He was paying for mobile access. If mobile access is now free, that means he
is donating $20 to Spotify if he keeps paying.

The question turns into, "Why is Spotify more worthy than any other
organization, for-profit or non-profit, of my $20 donation?"

~~~
ThomPete
Because of the value they provide you?

~~~
joesb
Personally, I don't want to blur the line between paying and donating.

If you want to make business out of something, price it. I'm not going to
"donate" if you are not some non-profit charity organization. But I'll gladly
"pay" the same amount.

Business accepting donation feels like a convenient way for them to deny
responsibility because, they didn't sell me anything, even if socially people
will tell me to "donate".

------
PanMan
Sounds great. However, it seems only music you bought, and MP3's from your own
computer can be synced. As far as I see you can't sync tracks offline without
buying them, as you can with the mobile apps (when you are a premium
subscriber). That would be awesome. It probably won't work because the iPod
only plays music with no, or apple-only DRM. :(

------
lordmatty
Is this officially licensed from Apple? If not..how long will Apple let it
stand?

~~~
thailandstartup
Apple's number 1 priority is getting iTunes&cruft onto every computer their
products touch. It won't be long before they put an end to this blasphemy.

~~~
nailer
Apple's priority is to sell hardware. Spotify is simply another great app.

~~~
thailandstartup
You'd think it would be wouldn't you? It's not. It's all about iTunes for
Apple.

------
JCB_K
Spotify seems to really focus on playlists in their marketing, but I don't see
people around me using them that much. They just see Spotify as their iTunes
catalogue, but just with a lot more music in it.

~~~
hokkos
Playlists are horrible, Spotify still lack a Genre > Artist > Album view.

~~~
Qerub
I agree completely. This is the main issue that keeps me using iTunes even
though I'm a Spotify Premium subscriber. Somebody added a ticket about this on
Spotify's Get Satisfaction page:
[http://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/more_advanced_libr...](http://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/more_advanced_library)
\-- let's go there and vote/like! :)

------
hitonagashi
Spotify is one of two applications that my family have discovered and use
regularly without me recommending it. The other is Dropbox.

------
MikeKusold
Is the app available to people in the US? Last I heard, Spotify was having
issues reaching a deal with US record labels.

